# Happy New YEar



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Well its about 9.25pm here in Ireland, thought I would take few minutes to wish everyone a fantastic, happy, healthy and a 2008 filled with goodness, cheer and good wishes for all !


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Happy NEW YEAR! Wishing everyone a great 2008 :cheers: :jan1: :happynewyear: 

Wow, it's only 6:00 pm here


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

it is only 5:30 here in tn. hope every one has a happy & prosperious new years. every one stay happy & healthy & safe.
:happynewyear:


----------



## oldntimes (Oct 11, 2007)

:fireworks: HAPPY :stars: NEW :stars: YEAR!!! :fireworks:

May everyone have a safe evening. and ALL your 2008 goal get accomplished.....

:cheers:  *TO A DOE YEAR !!!!!!!!!! * :cheers:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, 5:30 here, too. Are y'all going to make it till midnight? I am determined to, even though I did get good sleep last night .

Wow, 9:30 in Ireland? That is cool . It is fun to know what time it is in different places of the world.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

[align=center]Oh, and....

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!![/align]

 :thumb: :lol: :balloons: :cheers: :wahoo: :bday: :rainbow: 
:clap: :fireworks: :fireworks: :girl: :girl: :girl: :jan1: :cheers:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I bet it's around 10:00 there now lol


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

3;30 here-

Happy New year to all too.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW 3:30 only? LOL I am feeling tired and you tell me that......


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

[marq=right]Happy New Year!! :jan1: :happynewyear: :wahoo: [/marq]

It is almost 8:00 here.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, 7:40! LOL the countdown has begun


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

9:00 only three hours left! Are any of you in the future yet? I mean in 2008? :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it is almost 6:50 PM here. I hope everyone has a very safe and happy new year.

Is anyone doing anything fun? We always get together with a huge gropp of friends and have a ball, but this year they are all doing it without me and my DH. I spend 4-1/2 hours in the ER today because I thought I was going to die. :wahoo: I have a bad case of pneumonia.o I was told I had to go home and go to bed and NO what so ever alcohol because of the meds. That was not a problem at all.

:fireworks: :stars: :happynewyear: :jan1:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow Lori! That is scary. Glad you are OK, though. My mom had a case of walking pneumonia last year. It is scary stuff.

Nope, not too much fun.. I am just sitting here in the living room typing on my laptop, listening to my dad snore, and kind of watching the end of Shrek 2 on ABC. Next show is New Year's related, and it will have Carrie Underwood and Taylor Swift singing on it!!! YAY!!!! I am so excited, lol.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

It's about 10:40 here. I'm signing off and going to bed!!! Best wishes to everyone for a happy, safe, healthy and loving New Year!
:happynewyear: :fireworks: :happynewyear: :stars: :happynewyear: :fireworks: :happynewyear:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! I am not going to get into the emoticons right now....just got back from my grandparents and I am going to BED!! LOL!

Here's to a doe year!!

BTW....it's 12:42 here.

:happynewyear: :jan1: :cheers: :wahoo: :leap: :clap: :happynewyear: 

EDITED: to add my emoticons! :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy New year everybody!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy New year all. :fireworks:


----------

